# AOKP for VZW Gtab



## ianphillips1

This thread is for current build (40) issues/questions for the OG Samsung CDMA Galaxy tab 7"(galaxytab7c/P1C).

A big thanks goes out to Khasmek / Jt1134 and the rest of Team AOKP for keeping our tab alive.

Link to AOKP News :http://aokp.co/index.php/news
AOKP Git:https://github.com/AOKP/device_samsung_p1c
CM9 Changelog: http://changelog.bbq...g/#p1c/cm9/next

All disclaimers apply.

Ian

sent from the innerweb


----------



## djsturm

Yeah keep in mind that currently aokp destroys the recovery on the grab and the only way to get it back is to push a recovery through heidmann

AOKP M3


----------



## ianphillips1

djsturm said:


> Yeah keep in mind that currently aokp destroys the recovery on the grab and the only way to get it back is to push a recovery through heidmann
> 
> AOKP M3


Very true, on board recovery is borked , Devs are aware. Thx definitely worth mentioning.

Ian

sent from the innerweb


----------



## nagmier

I talked to Protekk earlier today he mentioned that he knew the fix and should have it pushed in the next cycle


----------



## djsturm

nagmier said:


> I talked to Protekk earlier today he mentioned that he knew the fix and should have it pushed in the next cycle


sweet! Now if we could get the audio working properly I'd be in heaven

AOKP M3


----------



## shanedroid

+1 to being extremely excited for this, but audio is one of the only features I really need as it's in my car. Using AOKP on my nexus now my gtab shit yeah


----------



## djsturm

shanedroid said:


> +1 to being extremely excited for this, but audio is one of the only features I really need as it's in my car. Using AOKP on my nexus now my gtab shit yeah


+1

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ianphillips1

Built 25 has it all.(recovery and headphone fix that is)

Ian

sent from the innerweb


----------



## shanedroid

Does any have build 25 loaded with headphones working? I can't seem to get mine to work not sure if its a hardware issue or not.


----------



## ianphillips1

shanedroid said:


> Does any have build 25 loaded with headphones working? I can't seem to get mine to work not sure if its a hardware issue or not.


Working fine for me, Voodoo responds when plugged in and stops when unplugged, did you do a full wipe? Worked on JT's v5 as well.

Ian

sent from my sock drawer


----------



## Brentless

I get a pretty massive battery drain on AOKP, versus JT's Build 5. Can't pin down what exactly it is, but JT's build lasts at least twice as long for me as AOKP (Build 24 last one I used).


----------



## shanedroid

ianphillips1 said:


> Working fine for me, Voodoo responds when plugged in and stops when unplugged, did you do a full wipe? Worked on JT's v5 as well.
> 
> Ian
> 
> sent from my sock drawer


I am new to the tablet game. What is vodoo? Do I need that in order for headphones to work?


----------



## shanedroid

shanedroid said:


> I am new to the tablet game. What is vodoo? Do I need that in order for headphones to work?


Update: Works if I boot with headphones in. This is werid to me never had a problem with my phone doing this anyone know why this is a tablet specific problem or is it still a mystery?


----------



## ianphillips1

shanedroid said:


> Update: Works if I boot with headphones in. This is werid to me never had a problem with my phone doing this anyone know why this is a tablet specific problem or is it still a mystery?


Voodoo is a volume control tool for headphones,try it its super nice(you don't need it). After a full wipe Headphone issues don't exist for me on the kang or JT's latest. You can always reflash it on tip of itself, That used to work on the first builds.

Ian

sent from my sock drawer


----------



## steb0ne

Anyone else using this on a Sprint Galaxy Tab? Not really concerned with working mobile data or anything (using it on wifi only). I installed B27 and it's giving me System UI force closes


----------



## ianphillips1

steb0ne said:


> Anyone else using this on a Sprint Galaxy Tab? Not really concerned with working mobile data or anything (using it on wifi only). I installed B27 and it's giving me System UI force closes


It is an issue with B27, go back to 26.

Edit, Roman posted he forgot to mention no wipe from v26 to b27, restored my nandroid flashed 27 and no system ui fc 's.

Ian

Ian


----------



## jjhiza

Ok, quick question guys... I'm running AOKP on my D3, so I kinda know what to expect, but I can't seem to find a comprehensive list of what works and what doesn't on build 27 for the SGT. Just for clarification: I'm interested in 3G, SD recognition, and stability at this point. Outside of that, I'm not too picky, although avoiding the hassle of having to push a new recovery through Heimdal isn't very appealing (any word on whether or not it's fixed in the new build?). Any/all help would be much appreciated guys. My Tab has been languishing ever since I went back to rooted stock, from Spacemoose's Honeycomb build, so I've been a bit out of the loop. Thanks in advance for any assistance. 

D3 AOKP


----------



## TKE693

all that ur asking works i would probably flash b26 because b27 ive had system ui problems and no nav bar showing...i flashed b26 then rebooted and flashed b27 over that and that seemed to help get rid of that problem though recovery works fine now its very stable and 3g and sd work mounting works as well.


----------



## jjhiza

Thanks for the response. That's what I ended up doing (26 to 27), and everything works fine. I love having this on my Tab! Once a daily driver becomes available for my A500 as well, my life will be complete, lol.









D3 AOKP


----------



## nagmier

jjhiza, Protekk is pretty much ready to release aokp beta on the a500 fyi. I've had issues with my tab also has anyone had issues with trying to long press and the screen rotating ?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## jjhiza

nagmier said:


> jjhiza, Protekk is pretty much ready to release aokp beta on the a500 fyi. I've had issues with my tab also has anyone had issues with trying to long press and the screen rotating ?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I've just started having some issues with my tab, but I think it's related to the Supercharge script I'm running. I saw that Protekk has build 27 up and running, but most people seem to agree that Thor's v96 is still performing better that AOKP at this point. I may take it for a test drive though. 

D3 AOKP b27


----------



## djsturm

Installed B27 last night and my headphones still arnt working through a dock..... driving me nuts the only thing i use my tab for is to mount in a media dock in my car. anyone know how to get the dock audio working? ive installed voodoo and tried rebooting while in the dock and all to no avail......;


----------



## jt1134

djsturm said:


> Installed B27 last night and my headphones still arnt working through a dock..... driving me nuts the only thing i use my tab for is to mount in a media dock in my car. anyone know how to get the dock audio working? ive installed voodoo and tried rebooting while in the dock and all to no avail......;


You need to code a fix. Khasmek and I don't have said docks so we technically can't work on it

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## djsturm

jt1134 said:


> You need to code a fix. Khasmek and I don't have said docks so we technically can't work on it
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


well i dont know how to code a fix......BUT i will gladly send u one of my many docks if u could get it to work....i have a dozen of them....id send one to each if u think u could fix it....i custom install these into different cars and the dock working properly is a must for me... pm me if u are interested


----------



## ianphillips1

Milestone 4 is soon to be out. It too is MTD like JT's latest. Keep in mind the name change, now referred to a galaxytab7c.

Ian

sent from my sock drawer


----------



## shanedroid

Wondering the perks of installing the tablet with the dock? I have mine installed in my car and am considering the dock as an addition if I can find use in it. Thanks!


----------



## EstesDogg

I dont normally reach out for help but, im having a hard time.

I have flashed roms on many phones (DX, Droid Charge, Moto Razr, GNex)

This one is kicking my ass.

I have a the VZW Galaxy Tab 7 and would like to get AOKP 27 on it.

I get CWR 5.0.2.7 installed and wipe the big three, flash B27 then GAPPS.

Then im just stuck at the samsung logo and have to heimdall back to stock.









Any ideas?

Thanks in advance

UPDATE: Flashed the CM9 build 5 then flashed AKOP B27 no issues Thanks Anyway!


----------



## Awexit76

Estes. I had this same issue. Tried everything... And then got it. Not sure why it worked but it will get you there nonetheless.

In this forum, under development, there is an ics rom, from unrooted stock, there is a way near page 57 to get cwm on and get on the rom....

From that rom, you can reboot recovery, wipe and install aokp.

For whatever reason, the only way I could get on aokp was through the ics rom.

I jumped on aokp when the recovery was broken, and even flashing recovery and trying to upgrade aokps had me stuck on samsung logo. Thankfully I had nandroid of the ics rom, and all went well from it.

Hope this helps

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## stpbby

EstesDogg said:


> I dont normally reach out for help but, im having a hard time.
> 
> I have flashed roms on many phones (DX, Droid Charge, Moto Razr, GNex)
> 
> This one is kicking my ass.
> 
> I have a the VZW Galaxy Tab 7 and would like to get AOKP 27 on it.
> 
> I get CWR 5.0.2.7 installed and wipe the big three, flash B27 then GAPPS.
> 
> Then im just stuck at the samsung logo and have to heimdall back to stock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> UPDATE: Flashed the CM9 build 5 then flashed AOKP B27 no issues Thanks Anyway!


I was in the same position as you. Been flashing ROMS / Kernel's / and whatever else I can get my hands on for years. But this galaxy tab has been kicking my a$$. kept getting script assert errors when trying to install CM9 build 7, and was stuck at the Samsung screen on AOKP b27. did like you and flashed CM9 b5 and it worked.

Now i need to see which tastes better - JT's CM9 b7 or AOKP b27. Has anyone used both?


----------



## ianphillips1

stpbby said:


> I was in the same position as you. Been flashing ROMS / Kernel's / and whatever else I can get my hands on for years. But this galaxy tab has been kicking my a$$. kept getting script assert errors when trying to install CM9 build 7, and was stuck at the Samsung screen on AOKP b27. did like you and flashed CM9 b5 and it worked.
> 
> Now i need to see which tastes better - JT's CM9 b7 or AOKP b27. Has anyone used both?


Jt's fingers have been all up in this. They both run very similar. AOKP has a lot of customization options.

Ian

sent from the innerweb


----------



## ianphillips1

Build 28 has our name on it! Download link1 is wonkey, link 2 delivers the goodies.

Ian

sent from the innerweb


----------



## ianphillips1

Build 28 is no good. Barely gets though setup and freezes. 8(

Ian

sent from my sock drawer


----------



## nicklovell23

Same here build 28 is a no go back to JT's build 7 for me...


----------



## stpbby

ianphillips1 said:


> Jt's fingers have been all up in this. They both run very similar. AOKP has a lot of customization options.
> 
> Ian
> 
> sent from the innerweb


I've been running JT's CM9, I could not get AOKP to flash - I got JT's flashed, then did a wipe through CWMR, flashed AOKP and CM9 kept booting up... strange. I'm gonna give it another shot today, I think i messed with it a little too long the other day and got dumb. But yeah, i want the customization features of AOKP. I use my tab as a replacement for the head unit in my car, and I need to move some buttons around.


----------



## stpbby

djsturm said:


> +1 to being extremely excited for this, but audio is one of the only features I really need as it's in my car. Using AOKP on my nexus now my gtab shit yeah


I have this same setup in my car. Awesome mod - love showing it off. People are amazed by this..lol.

One thing I haven't been able to figure out, or if its even possible, is how to use this as a hands free setup. ICS has the HFP built into the Bluetooth stack, so i would think that it would work. Hell i just bought my girlfriend a $90 JVC head-unit that does this, why cant my ICS tab do it. Do you guys have this setup with hands free calling? Any idea's on it?

BTW, if your in the market for a cheap head-unit with great Bluetooth functionality built in check out the JVC KD-X50BT on Amazon. It's just a digital media receiver - everything but a CD player, but who actually uses CD's anymore. Pandora control from the head-unit, she gets in her car pushes a button on the head-unit and Pandora opens on her phone and starts playing through the car stereo. Or, if Pandora was the last audio source on the head-unit it automatically starts Pandora when she starts up her car -plus hands free calling with voice dial... pretty slick for a $90 head-unit.

'Edit'

-- Yeah that last part was a bit off topic, but I thought it was pretty slick.


----------



## nicklovell23

anybody have any luck with b28 yet?

Sent from my SCH-I800 using RootzWiki


----------



## ianphillips1

nicklovell23' 7' post='568687']anybody have any luck with b28 yet?

Was going to tinker this weekend. Been reading on the aokp forums that a few "supported" devices need a different kernel , want to replace it with jt's and see.

Ian

sent from the innerweb


----------



## nicklovell23

ianphillips1 said:


> anybody have any luck with b28 yet?
> 
> Was going to tinker this weekend. Been reading on the aokp forums that a few "supported" devices need a different kernel , want to replace it with jt's and see.
> 
> Ian
> 
> sent from the innerweb


any luck?

Sent from my SCH-I800 using Tapatalk


----------



## ianphillips1

Here is the issue

@[email protected]_ROM it's not loading the firmware right, because some other device is forcing the build env to build the bcm a/b/g wifi drivers and the vzwtab is just a/b wifi drivers. I've put about 15 hours into trying to figure out what is causing it, with no luck. Then the last two weeks I've just been too busy with IRL stuffs. Gimmie an hour or two and I'll get you a temp fix, and I was planning on trying to sort it out again today (from KhasMek earlier today)

Ian

sent from my sock drawer


----------



## nicklovell23

ianphillips1 said:


> Here is the issue
> 
> @[email protected]_ROM it's not loading the firmware right, because some other device is forcing the build env to build the bcm a/b/g wifi drivers and the vzwtab is just a/b wifi drivers. I've put about 15 hours into trying to figure out what is causing it, with no luck. Then the last two weeks I've just been too busy with IRL stuffs. Gimmie an hour or two and I'll get you a temp fix, and I was planning on trying to sort it out again today (from KhasMek earlier today)
> 
> Ian
> 
> sent from my sock drawer


thanks but dont worry about me i just creep around the forums for new stuff to try and im in no hurry for anything.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## TKE693

what about trying humberos new kernel and wifi drivers u think that would work?


----------



## jt1134

TKE693 said:


> what about trying humberos new kernel and wifi drivers u think that would work?


NO

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## TKE693

jt1134 said:


> NO
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


all caps guess thats a forceful enough answer haha jk


----------



## ianphillips1

Ok kanglings,

KhasMek threw this together for us today. Just booted and all is well. Get it while its hot.
We'll call it AOKPb28 "Rambo Edition".

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/69602970/aokp_galaxytab7c_build-28khas.zip

http://t.co/ScMZXQJb

Ian


----------



## mistoffelees

Suite work, upgraded from b27. Major improvement!


----------



## TKE693

thanks for this...im still getting reboot issues where it boots into recovery instead rebooting normally any ideas i came from jts build did a full wipe


----------



## ianphillips1

TKE693 said:


> thanks for this...im still getting reboot issues where it boots into recovery instead rebooting normally any ideas i came from jts build did a full wipe


Sounds like you might have to flash back to stock 1st.

Ian

sent from the innerweb


----------



## Brentless

build 28 rambo works great on my Sprint tab, still no incoming SMS though...


----------



## nicklovell23

Does anyone know of any themes like nitroz that will work this?

Sent from my SCH-I800 using RootzWiki


----------



## ianphillips1

Brentless said:


> build 28 rambo works great on my Sprint tab, still no incoming SMS though...


There is a fix somewhere in JT's cm9 thread.

sent from my sock drawer


----------



## TKE693

i reflashed back to stock and then got this rom installed and im still having the same issues...sometimes its able to reboot normally but the rest of the time it reboots to recovery instead


----------



## DaKillaWilla

Hows video playback on 28. Any red artifacts?

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


----------



## ianphillips1

TKE693 said:


> i reflashed back to stock and then got this rom installed and im still having the same issues...sometimes its able to reboot normally but the rest of the time it reboots to recovery instead


Weird, just happened to me using the ext power menu. Rebooted fine using quick boot though.

sent from my sock drawer


----------



## ianphillips1

DaKillaWilla said:


> Hows video playback on 28. Any red artifacts?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


Just green







I get some streaming video stutter but just hit either volume button and it stops 
sent from my sock drawer


----------



## TKE693

anyone use 120 dpi on this that are getting some landscape apps to appear in portrait instead....didnt happen on jts build

edit nvm seems to happen only when i allow 180 rotation thats disappointing


----------



## ianphillips1

TKE693 said:


> anyone use 120 dpi on this that are getting some landscape apps to appear in portrait instead....didnt happen on jts build
> 
> edit nvm seems to happen only when i allow 180 rotation thats disappointing


There is a weird issue with rotation, I believe I have it sorted with this work around: 180 rotation disabled in rom control,auto rotate enabled and if an app does go rouge on rotation I have the toggle available in the menu bar. The stock screen rotation and ROM controls toggle settings aren't playing well.

On a side note I started running the V6 supercharger script and wow it made a vast improvement all the way around. There haven't been any artifacts on video playback yet.

Ian

sent from the innerweb


----------



## shanedroid

ianphillips1 said:


> There is a weird issue with rotation, I believe I have it sorted with this work around: 180 rotation disabled in rom control,auto rotate enabled and if an app does go rouge on rotation I have the toggle available in the menu bar. The stock screen rotation and ROM controls toggle settings aren't playing well.
> 
> On a side note I started running the V6 supercharger script and wow it made a vast improvement all the way around. There haven't been any artifacts on video playback yet.
> 
> Ian
> 
> sent from the innerweb


Where can I get that script bud? I have green artifacts and I use it for a video music player so its annoying.


----------



## nicklovell23

shanedroid said:


> Where can I get that script bud? I have green artifacts and I use it for a video music player so its annoying.


 http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=18703418&postcount=5021

Sent from my SCH-I800 using RootzWiki


----------



## ianphillips1

Guys I am working on modifying the service jar for aokp v28 as well as jt's v7 so we can get the full benefit of the v6 script. Give me a day or two to post.

Ian

sent from the innerweb


----------



## nicklovell23

ianphillips1 said:


> Guys I am working on modifying the service jar for aokp v28 as well as jt's v7 so we can get the full benefit of the v6 script. Give me a day or two to post.
> 
> Ian
> 
> sent from the innerweb


Here's the one for AOKP v28. Run v6 script then reboot into recovery and flash the OOM priority changer. Boot back up re-run V6 it should now show your at 100% supercharged.

http://db.tt/1xbUuguR

Sent from my SCH-I800 using RootzWiki


----------



## KhasMek

Brentless said:


> build 28 rambo works great on my Sprint tab, still no incoming SMS though...


The SMS fix will be pushed in the next day or two, I've been doing some clean up across the system and then I'll merge the AOKP tree in with JT's again (which has the SMS fix). This will also change the device name to p1c (final rename) to be in line with the other samsung tablet naming system (p4/p5/etc).


----------



## Brentless

KhasMek said:


> The SMS fix will be pushed in the next day or two, I've been doing some clean up across the system and then I'll merge the AOKP tree in with JT's again (which has the SMS fix). This will also change the device name to p1c (final rename) to be in line with the other samsung tablet naming system (p4/p5/etc).


Cool, looking forward to it

Side note, i've seen this issue in a couple different places, but it looks like the MAC address is being changed to something custom, rather than the factory generated MAC address (wouldnt be a problem, but my wife and I are running the same rom on our tabs, and we cant share the wifi)

Anyone know how to either change the MAC, or revert it to the factory one for our tabs?


----------



## TKE693

do any of u guys have to deal with random reboots on start up or after a reboot happens to me on both jts and aokp....cant seem to figure out whats causing it


----------



## ianphillips1

nicklovell23 said:


> Here's the one for AOKP v28. Run v6 script then reboot into recovery and flash the OOM priority changer. Boot back up re-run V6 it should now show your at 100% supercharged.
> 
> http://db.tt/1xbUuguR
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I800 using RootzWiki


Thx Nick,all have with me is my win 8 machine and it's been wonkey as hell.

sent from the innerweb


----------



## ianphillips1

TKE693 said:


> do any of u guys have to deal with random reboots on start up or after a reboot happens to me on both jts and aokp....cant seem to figure out whats causing it


Are you clocked @1400? I don't have that issue @1200 ,I did at 1400 though.

sent from the innerweb


----------



## TKE693

naw im oc'd @1200 as well it doesnt happen all the time but alot of time. maybe its an app causing it


----------



## ianphillips1

KhasMek said:


> The SMS fix will be pushed in the next day or two, I've been doing some clean up across the system and then I'll merge the AOKP tree in with JT's again (which has the SMS fix). This will also change the device name to p1c (final rename) to be in line with the other samsung tablet naming system (p4/p5/etc).


8)

sent from the innerweb


----------



## djf8

I'm sorry if this has been asked before but I wasn't able to find anything about it. Since installing the fixed version of build 28 my camera dosn't fully work. I can record videos and see things when trying to take pictures, but when I actually try to take a still picture it saves it as a solid color screen.

Thanks in advance for any help I get.


----------



## ianphillips1

djf8 said:


> I'm sorry if this has been asked before but I wasn't able to find anything about it. Since installing the fixed version of build 28 my camera dosn't fully work. I can record videos and see things when trying to take pictures, but when I actually try to take a still picture it saves it as a solid color screen.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help I get.


Try angel cam for rear camera pics.

sent from the innerweb


----------



## nexttonomy

Not sure if this was asked earlier or not... but does anyone know when this tab is going to be added to the AOKP Device Thread? It used to be on the aokp.co forums, but since they made the switch over to rootzwiki (which is awesome).. it is no longer in the device thread as a supported device?

Thanks, Nexttonomy


----------



## ianphillips1

nexttonomy said:


> Not sure if this was asked earlier or not... but does anyone know when this tab is going to be added to the AOKP Device Thread? It used to be on the aokp.co forums, but since they made the switch over to rootzwiki (which is awesome).. it is no longer in the device thread as a supported device?
> 
> Thanks, Nexttonomy


Next build.

sent from the innerweb


----------



## TKE693

....


----------



## nicklovell23

Any news on build 30?

Sent from my SCH-I800 using RootzWiki


----------



## ianphillips1

nicklovell23 said:


> Any news on build 30?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I800 using RootzWiki


Skipped ,build 31 is rolling out now with legit wifi fix.

Ian

sent from my sock drawer


----------



## CapitanMELEE

Just flashed 31 and wifi is borked right now. Not sure if another special "Rambo Edition" is in order, but the last one saved my bacon!!!


----------



## ianphillips1

b31 is a no go







do not flash


----------



## CapitanMELEE

What's the deal, are they going to fix it? I'm still waiting for a build that has the play back smoothness of stock gingerbread. b31 had so much promise!


----------



## expa

Hi!

AOKP Build 31, compatible for Samsung Galaxy TAB 7' - P1000?

Thank you for your reply!


----------



## ianphillips1

A fix has been found, b31 Rambo may be coming. Pushed some files via adb khasmek sent me onto b31 and got it booted this morning. Busy day, sit tight kanglings,I will put they files in my dropbox if I get a minute.

Ian

sent from my sock drawer


----------



## Brentless

fysa, you can drop the files into the right location using a root explorer, confirm permissions, and B31 works just fine as well


----------



## NightVVulf

Awexit76 said:


> Estes. I had this same issue. Tried everything... And then got it. Not sure why it worked but it will get you there nonetheless.
> 
> In this forum, under development, there is an ics rom, from unrooted stock, there is a way near page 57 to get cwm on and get on the rom....
> 
> From that rom, you can reboot recovery, wipe and install aokp.
> 
> For whatever reason, the only way I could get on aokp was through the ics rom.
> 
> I jumped on aokp when the recovery was broken, and even flashing recovery and trying to upgrade aokps had me stuck on samsung logo. Thankfully I had nandroid of the ics rom, and all went well from it.
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Hi there. I have been attempting to locate this ICS board. I have searched and manually explored. But am still unable to find exactly what you mentioned. Would you be able to give me more info than just an ICS thread in development?

VVulf


----------



## TKE693

anyone have trouble mounting usb on b31...i turn on usb storage and it turns on like its mounted but i cant access the sd card at all


----------



## chvsnraju

Is anybody know where can I get working B31 with wifi fix?


----------



## Technologic

chvsnraju said:


> Is anybody know where can I get working B31 with wifi fix?


I too have been looking for the same thing...


----------



## TKE693

i got the files from ianphillips twitter then push it onto b31 myself


----------



## MagicalSandwich

TKE693 said:


> i got the files from ianphillips twitter then push it onto b31 myself


Could you possibly upload these files? I cant find him on twitter

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TKE693

I'm at work if they aren't up by the time I'm I get home I'll try to upload them or find the link on his twitter

Sent from my Droid Incredible using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MagicalSandwich

What's his twitter name? I can find the link, just don't know how to find him.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TKE693

I don't remember I think he has a link in his profile or something thats how I found it

Sent from my Droid Incredible using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Brentless

TKE693 said:


> I don't remember I think he has a link in his profile or something thats how I found it


Go to Twitter, @Khasmek, go to 9 April, at 11:40 a.m. conversation with Ian


----------



## landale

Nevermind, figured it out. Disregard.


----------



## chvsnraju

Brentless said:


> Go to Twitter, @Khasmek, go to 9 April, at 11:40 a.m. conversation with Ian


Thank you, this fix worked. Installed B31 --> not connected to wifi --> pushed files through adb --> reboot / factory reset


----------



## CapitanMELEE

I just loaded the files in their respective folders in the ROM per Khasmek and it worked great. Thanks! Video still plays like poop on higher profile stuff but basic .AVI's work fine. Wish I could get back to perfect on anything + ICS.


----------



## nicklovell23

nicklovell23 said:


> Here's the one for AOKP v31. Run v6 script then reboot into recovery and flash the OOM priority changer. Boot back up re-run V6 it should now show your at 100% supercharged.
> 
> http://db.tt/9Xb8N9ZS
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I800 using RootzWiki


Sent from my SCH-I800 using RootzWiki


----------



## TKE693

build 32 is up


----------



## TKE693

wifi is still borked in b32 but the patch files for b31 are able to fix the problem so make sure u change them before enabling wifi...nav bar has fc issues too might be better to stay on b31 for now


----------



## expa

Hello!


----------



## ianphillips1

Morning Kangsters, I dont even know where to begin but life has been nuts (nothing tragic) just nuts.Big thx to TKE693 for keeping the thread flowing. Here are the WIFI files needed to make v31/v32 work. Confirmed ADB push works and someone said that you can drop via file manager(ES/Root explorer) and reboot, I cant confirm.
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/69602970/wifis.zip

Ian


----------



## joshuazick

Will the fixes to cm9 be added to aokp build? Looks like jt almost has the tab perfect.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ianphillips1

AOKP is built from JT's git, I would assume so. JT's been busting his hump on mainstreaming his git and I for one am crazy exited for some nightly action


----------



## ianphillips1

expa said:


> Hello!


Hello *)


----------



## nicklovell23

ianphillips1 said:


> Morning Kangsters, I dont even know where to begin but life has been nuts (nothing tragic) just nuts.Big thx to TKE693 for keeping the thread flowing. Here are the WIFI files needed to make v31/v32 work. Confirmed ADB push works and someone said that you can drop via file manager(ES/Root explorer) and reboot, I cant confirm.
> http://dl.dropbox.co...02970/wifis.zip
> 
> Ian


I dropped them in the correct folders using es file explorer and wifi is working....


----------



## TKE693

If u add a menu button to the navbar in b32 so its there permanently it fixes the ui fc i was having so thats a work around to use for now although u cant change the icon images yet


----------



## Brentless

Did JTs wifi Mac address fix make it into build 32?

Sent from my SCH-I800 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ianphillips1

Everyone that has booted v32 has seen the Galaxy tab specific settings menu (for those of you that havent its for TV out), JT did all the coding w/o an actual cable and he will have one in hand tomorrow, WOOT!


----------



## dz21

Question, I'm new to the android world. I've been going through numerous forums trying to find some answers and have been unsuccessful. I am currently running 2.3.5 on my verizon galaxy tab. I really want to use AOKP build 32, how do I root it from this version? Any ideas?


----------



## nicklovell23

dz21 said:


> Question, I'm new to the android world. I've been going through numerous forums trying to find some answers and have been unsuccessful. I am currently running 2.3.5 on my verizon galaxy tab. I really want to use AOKP build 32, how do I root it from this version? Any ideas?


 1. Download ICS Rom and Gapps onto sd card.

2. Download recovery 5.0.2.7 from here.
*http://k.22aaf3.com/...ery-5.0.2.7.tar*

3. Unzip it (recovery 5.0.2.7)...

4. Install heimdall. (I prefer version 1.1.1)
*http://www.glassechi...ducts/heimdall/*

4. Enter Download mode (Power + Vol. Down) and Install the 5.0.2.7 Kernel(zimage) and 5.0.2.7 Recovery through heimdall.

5. Upon reboot, enter recovery by holding down Vol. Up.

6. In recovery, Wipe device, then Install ICS Rom and Gapps zips...
Note: You might have to "mount /system" when installing gapps. You can check that in the "mounts and storage".

7. choose "reboot system now" in recovery.


----------



## dz21

nicklovell23 said:


> 1. Download ICS Rom and Gapps onto sd card.
> 
> 2. Download recovery 5.0.2.7 from here.
> *http://k.22aaf3.com/...ery-5.0.2.7.tar*
> 
> 3. Unzip it (recovery 5.0.2.7)...
> 
> 4. Install heimdall. (I prefer version 1.1.1)
> *http://www.glassechi...ducts/heimdall/*
> 
> 4. Enter Download mode (Power + Vol. Down) and Install the 5.0.2.7 Kernel(zimage) and 5.0.2.7 Recovery through heimdall.
> 
> 5. Upon reboot, enter recovery by holding down Vol. Up.
> 
> 6. In recovery, Wipe device, then Install ICS Rom and Gapps zips...
> Note: You might have to "mount /system" when installing gapps. You can check that in the "mounts and storage".
> 
> 7. choose "reboot system now" in recovery.


This sounds pretty straight forward, thanks. I have one more question is it possible to make a backup of what I currently have before doing this process? Just in case I ever need to flash back to gingerbread. Thanks.


----------



## DaKillaWilla

Is battery draining faster using aokp on the tab? Why wasn't the wifi fix implemented in the latest build?


----------



## djsturm

ianphillips1 said:


> Everyone that has booted v32 has seen the Galaxy tab specific settings menu (for those of you that havent its for TV out), JT did all the coding w/o an actual cable and he will have one in hand tomorrow, WOOT!


Does this mean that audio out might work for the dock?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Brentless

DaKillaWilla said:


> Is battery draining faster using aokp on the tab? Why wasn't the wifi fix implemented in the latest build?


Subjective, but I think the battery definitely drains much faster on AOKP than JT's builds -- unicorns require extra watts


----------



## Brentless

Build 33 is up









giving it a whirl


----------



## nicklovell23

Build 33 is a go but dont turn on wifi without movin the wifi files like in build 32

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## TKE693

can u test if u can change the nav bar icons with out force close


----------



## nicklovell23

TKE693 said:


> can u test if u can change the nav bar icons with out force close


Changing Nav bar icons work perfect no fcs

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## TKE693

awesome thanks might have to make the switch then


----------



## TKE693

it doesnt fcwhen u use the gallery but it fcsif u use a file explorer which sux cuz my icons dont show up in my gallery so i guess its back to cmkang forme and i accidently hit reset nav bar and my nav bar isgone


----------



## dz21

nicklovell23 said:


> Build 33 is a go but dont turn on wifi without movin the wifi files like in build 32
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


Thanks for the mini tutorial on installing the build, it worked out nicely... I was trying to install the wifi.zip but it wasn't working out through recovery, how do I move the files in to the build?


----------



## nicklovell23

TKE693 said:


> it doesnt fcwhen u use the gallery but it fcsif u use a file explorer which sux cuz my icons dont show up in my gallery so i guess its back to cmkang forme and i accidently hit reset nav bar and my nav bar isgone


I changed them through from control and selected the Nav bar button then selected custom app


----------



## nicklovell23

dz21 said:


> Thanks for the mini tutorial on installing the build, it worked out nicely... I was trying to install the wifi.zip but it wasn't working out through recovery, how do I move the files in to the build?


 I use es file explorer. Go to settings and check root explorer and mount file system. Then you want to extract the files and copy them to the folders under system then reboot


----------



## TKE693

nicklovell23 said:


> I changed them through from control and selected the Nav bar button then selected custom app


i mean the icons....i can change the number and what the buttons do and i can select an icon from gallery and make it the icon but my icons dont show up in the gallery so i have to use my file explorer which is fx file explorer to navaigate my sd to the icons when i select the icon i want it fcs


----------



## TKE693

New b33 up on mirrors 1 and 2 with fixed Wi-Fi can't download them since I'm at work so I can't confirm

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mistoffelees

TKE693 said:


> New b33 up on mirrors 1 and 2 with fixed Wi-Fi can't download them since I'm at work so I can't confirm
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


 Confirmed Wi-Fi is working on the new b33.


----------



## dz21

In build 33 is there something I need to do to activate the camera?


----------



## TKE693

build34 is up


----------



## nexttonomy

Hi all..

I just flashed AOKP build 34 and everything is working great so far. Only question I have is while looking at all the commits in this build.. Khas Mek merged in "[background=rgb(252, 254, 239)]P1Parts: Option to disable hardware capacitive buttons". I'm assuming that this means we can turn off the capacitive buttons on the tab, so we can only use the onscreen buttons. If so, how do you disable the buttons on the tab?[/background]

[background=rgb(252, 254, 239)]Thanks, Nexttonomy[/background]


----------



## jt1134

nexttonomy said:


> Hi all..
> 
> I just flashed AOKP build 34 and everything is working great so far. Only question I have is while looking at all the commits in this build.. Khas Mek merged in "[background=rgb(252, 254, 239)]P1Parts: Option to disable hardware capacitive buttons". I'm assuming that this means we can turn off the capacitive buttons on the tab, so we can only use the onscreen buttons. If so, how do you disable the buttons on the tab?[/background]
> 
> [background=rgb(252, 254, 239)]Thanks, Nexttonomy[/background]


If there is no "advanced settings" under settings with this toggle, then P1Parts will have to be modified so that it shows up on aokp. Its an easy mod, so if the settings are missing I'll let khas know what to change.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## nexttonomy

jt1134 said:


> If there is no "advanced settings" under settings with this toggle, then P1Parts will have to be modified so that it shows up on aokp. Its an easy mod, so if the settings are missing I'll let khas know what to change.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I just double checked my settings and I don't see any "advanced settings". I checked settings, rom control settings, and advanced settings under the 'toggles' section of rom control. Am I missing it? or like you said.. do you think that P1Parts needs to be modified to work with aokp?

Thanks, Nexttonomy


----------



## jt1134

nexttonomy said:


> I just double checked my settings and I don't see any "advanced settings". I checked settings, rom control settings, and advanced settings under the 'toggles' section of rom control. Am I missing it? or like you said.. do you think that P1Parts needs to be modified to work with aokp?
> 
> Thanks, Nexttonomy


Look in Galaxy Tab Settings in the app drawer. Should be there.


----------



## nexttonomy

jt1134 said:


> Look in Galaxy Tab Settings in the app drawer. Should be there.


Hi jt...

I just checked there and its not in there either for me.. I attached a screenshot of what is available in the galaxy tab settings app...


----------



## jt1134

nexttonomy said:


> Hi jt...
> 
> I just checked there and its not in there either for me.. I attached a screenshot of what is available in the galaxy tab settings app...
> 
> View attachment 23500


Guess khas will have to merge that stuff then...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## djf8

dz21 said:


> In build 33 is there something I need to do to activate the camera?


Yeah I've not been able to take still pictures on AOKP, I can record video but still pictures save as a solid grey image.


----------



## Awexit76

Angel camera from the play store will work with most gtabs running aokp. Check it out. If not try one of the other play store camera apps

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-6


----------



## Brentless

Getting alot of those "frozen black screen reboots"  on milestone 5, anyone else?

Sent from my SCH-I800 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jt1134

To fix the camera, you can take /system/lib/hw/camera.s5pc110.so from the latest CM9 nightly and replace the current version with it, and the stock camera app should work correctly. AFAIK KhasMek merged my fixes for it, so I assume it will be in later builds anyways.


----------



## ianphillips1

Just found pudding cam on the market ,front / back / flash all good.

Ian

sent from here


----------



## ruthlessbeatle

can anyone tell me why it keeps giving me a error code (status 7) everytime i try and instill ics? im rooted with cwr install (3.0.x)


----------



## ianphillips1

Wow , lets breath some life back into this thread. Whos has/is running AOKP up to Build 40?


----------



## Awexit76

Still on 27. Zero issues. camera works. And don't wanna screw around and mess something up. haha.

But absolutely love it. Works great. Makes this tab fun again

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-6


----------



## Brentless

Build 40 running smooth - at least until my nexus 7 comes in 

Sent from my SCH-I800 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ianphillips1

Awexit76 said:


> Still on 27. Zero issues. camera works. And don't wanna screw around and mess something up. haha.
> 
> But absolutely love it. Works great. Makes this tab fun again
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-6


Make a nandroid and take B40 for a spin, pretty sure it will rock your socks. I bounce between CM9 nightlies and The latest AOKP (cant not customize







, I am currently trying to get Boot manager set up on this bad boy to make the switch whenever. Only issue I have is on the status bar icons not sizing properly every now and again. I am still amazed daily that this tab has held up.


----------



## Awexit76

ianphillips1 said:


> Make a nandroid and take B40 for a spin, pretty sure it will rock your socks. I bounce between CM9 nightlies and The latest AOKP (cant not customize
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I am currently trying to get Boot manager set up on this bad boy to make the switch whenever. Only issue I have is on the status bar icons not sizing properly every now and again. I am still amazed daily that this tab has held up.


Good idea. How is wifi on 40? That's all I use. No 3g.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-6


----------



## Viz_jedi

Took the plunge from GB

Just installed CWM and then flash Build 40 + GAPPS.. wifi works great , 3G works ..

Very impressed with this ROM, Camera works great. I am amazed how smooth it is compared to the GB ROM and how every app in the play store installs (no more incompatible device)

Great ROM


----------



## iorecki

Why can't I find a thread for this build in the aokp section niether official or unofficial?

Sent from my SCH-P100 using Tapatalk


----------



## joshuazick

There is no thread for it

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## iorecki

joshuazick said:


> There is no thread for it
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


So who is the actual developer?

Sent from my SCH-P100 using Tapatalk


----------



## ianphillips1

iorecki said:


> Why can't I find a thread for this build in the aokp section niether official or unofficial?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-P100 using Tapatalk


 Khasmek is lazy


----------



## ianphillips1

Awexit76 said:


> Good idea. How is wifi on 40? That's all I use. No 3g.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-6


Wifi is good, It's all I use.


----------



## joshuazick

ianphillips1 said:


> Khasmek is lazy


A genius like him is allowed to be lazy. I'd like to see GPU over clock working as its in galaxy tab settings.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ianphillips1

I believe Milestone 6 is dropping tonight. Changelog is supposed to be epic.


----------



## ianphillips1

joshuazick said:


> A genius like him is allowed to be lazy. I'd like to see GPU over clock working as its in galaxy tab settings.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


lazy as he wanna be








He is a hero


----------



## joshuazick

I'm also glad that jt is still playing with his tab aokp jelly bean will be awesome on it

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ianphillips1

AOKP.co is borked, heres the link for MS-6 http://goo.im/devs/a...milestone-6.zip

MD5 = a76571e214d03face2124e7f65a6bd14​


----------



## Awexit76

Made the jump. Wow. Wish I had done this long ago... M6 running great

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## pvtjoker42

Yup.. went back and forth between AOKP and CM9 on my phone, but hadn't messed with AOKP on my tab. Glad i broke down and switched.. AOKP is faster and has OC'ing options..


----------

